# PawsAbilities - Harrisburg, PA



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a link to the event. It's on March 13th and 14th. I am so there!! It seems like a lot of fun. We will be bringing Max. Anyone else coming?!

http://www.pawsabilities.net/


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> It looks like a lot of fun!!!


 
Are you going?


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont think Levi will have all his shots by then. We will have to see.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I dont think Levi will have all his shots by then. We will have to see.


 
OMG I didn't know that Montana passed away. I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a sweet, sweet dog.  Our deepest belated sympathies.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> OMG I didn't know that Montana passed away. I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a sweet, sweet dog.  Our deepest belated sympathies.


Thanks - Its still hard


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I doubt I will be going to this event but it does look like a good time for dogs and people.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun- we may go, but not so sure I will bring Tucker.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Are you going?


I'm not sure. Do you think it is worth going sans a dog? We're puppyless at the moment until summer/fall.

I could go pick up Casey or Bea, my parent's goldens, but I don't know! 

What do you think?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We used to go to that... our dock dog club actually used to put on the dock diving event. This year it will be Ultimate Air Dogs instead of Dock Dogs though so we aren't planning on going.

It is a lot of fun. I don't think it's quite as big as it used to be, but there's still a bunch of vendors that sell stuff and it's very easy to spend way too much money! Rescue tables are there... and they have fun games for the dogs to play. They do the CGC testing, have a little agility course set up to try and they used to have a hunting demonstration with dogs there which was always neat to watch.

We've always had a good time when we've gone.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm not sure. Do you think it is worth going sans a dog? We're puppyless at the moment until summer/fall.
> 
> I could go pick up Casey or Bea, my parent's goldens, but I don't know!
> 
> What do you think?


 
There will be lots of vendors there and it's a good way to support Pa rescues. I know Max will be a handful - especially if I don't fix this halter thing, but the agility and games sound too fun to go without a dog!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. Currently scheduled to work that weekend :-(.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Aww, that's so sad. I would love to see you and your dogs again!! It seems like no one but me and mythreegoldenscharlie is going to be attending to represent. Le sigh.


----------



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

We might be able to make it. Probably won't know until closer to the date.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

We were there last year doing APDT Rally 
Will be there again doing Rally with my Rescue girl
We had a blast last year.. it is very crowed in there allot of dogs.. so if your dog or pup isn't use to crowds it isn't the best place to bring them.. There are allot of people who don't watch their dogs and allot that let them run up to other dogs FYI


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool Goody - it would be neat to see you there!! You can see if your other half can pick up Max again. I don't see that happening.  He's gotten big!! I bet Scout has too.




4rdogs said:


> We were there last year doing APDT Rally
> Will be there again doing Rally with my Rescue girl
> We had a blast last year.. it is very crowed in there allot of dogs.. so if your dog or pup isn't use to crowds it isn't the best place to bring them.. There are allot of people who don't watch their dogs and allot that let them run up to other dogs FYI


 
Thanks for the tips - I don't mind if they run up to Max as long as they don't bite him!! We went to the woofstock in Harrisburg this one dog was walking past my Max (and Max might have been 6 / 7 months) and he growled and it looked like nipped my boy. The owner saw it happen, didn't even stop or say sorry. So I will be a bit worried about people bringing dogs that shouldn't go to places like that.

I am hoping one of the vendors will be selling something that will help with Max's pulling problem - plus, half of the experience of a thing like this is to me showing off your babies.  I wish I could bring the Will Will but she's not a fan of other dogs very much.


Whoever is going - we should set up a time and a place to meet each other!! Maybe do lunch!! Hopefully they will sell people food there!!


----------



## brix (Dec 26, 2007)

We plan to attend this year! We took Sandy a couple of years ago and had a great time. Skipped last year because our daughter was only about a month old, so we're really looking forward to it. We might try the "Leave It" competition again (didn't fare too well the first time around


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

brix said:


> We plan to attend this year! We took Sandy a couple of years ago and had a great time. Skipped last year because our daughter was only about a month old, so we're really looking forward to it. We might try the "Leave It" competition again (didn't fare too well the first time around


 
Ooh, I didn't read about that. Do they need to leave a hot dog or something? If you let me know perhaps my son can practice with Max!!

I am going on Saturday only. I'm not sure what day the others are planning on being there. I am looking forward to the mini games whatever they are and watching real dock diving and agility dogs! 2 more Saturdays!! Woohoo!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We will be there! Will be working the GoldHeart GRR booth on Saturday for sure, may go Sunday too just for fun


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll watch for you Faye and be sure to buy something at your booth!! Will you be selling any St Patricks day bandanas? If so we'll make sure we get that from you!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, we had a lot of fun! It was great seeing Faye and Charlie again! Max didn't "Leave It" and didn't make one pair in the sock pairing event (but he still got 2nd!! there were only 2 dogs), or fetch numbered balls high enough to place - but he did win the parade award "Best Heeler" (are they sure it was MY Max?) and won a cute gift bag!! He did great 2nd time around the agility course. He is one smart cookie!! And we loved watching the dock diving dogs and looking through all the vendors things! There were sooooo many different kind of dogs and at some points it was so loud with the woofing!! But it was great. I hope the others who got to attend this event had as much fun as we did!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Glad there was so much fun there for the dogs. Hope we can make the summer event.


----------

